
The U.S. Government Is Finally Scrambling to Regulate Facebook - cctt23
https://theintercept.com/2018/03/29/the-u-s-government-is-finally-scrambling-to-regulate-facebook/
======
foobarbazetc
Lol. Trump isn’t going to regulate Facebook. Neither are GOP whom Facebook
sends a bunch of money to.

